
Artificial Intelligence Is Already Weirdly Inhuman (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/27/dark-matter/artificial-intelligence-is-already-weirdly-inhuman
======
Shikadi
I don't like when articles make it seem as if neural networks think, and come
up with results the way humans or alians would. They don't perceive, they
don't reason, they just crunch numbers. Also, it's strange to say neural
networks run algorithms written by humans - They don't. You might argue
training creates the algorithm run, but even then, humans didn't design saif
algorithms. The algorithms humans write are training algorithms, or the neural
network itself. These articles are clearly written by people who haven't ever
worked on AI research before (as with most internet articles on anything of
course)

